# Elephant Ears



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey there,

I was just wondering do Elephant ears bettas 'ears' usually get this big? Maybe this pic is not the best to show you because his 'ears' are drooped but when he flares they expand to about 2-3 times that size, swimming is a bit hard for him at times because they weigh him down a bit.

Just thought I would ask because he is the first big ears betta I have owned, I have just bought another one (check out my thread 'three new boys' but he is just a baby and his fins have a lot of growing to do.

Sorry the pic is a bit dark.....


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

It may just be he needs to grow into them. But I assume the èars`are as much a mutation of breeding as `rosetail`s are, so tehre`s plenty of room for too much fin to happen. They definitely look real big to me here, but I haven`t had personal experience with them yet.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Hu's aren't that big, I think the really big ones like that are called "super dumbos" or something along those lines


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

^Quite a bit smaller


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey there,

Berry is about a year old and fully grown though his 'ears' just seem to keep getting bigger and bigger lol.

Skyewillow Hu is beautiful, his elephant ears may grow quite a bit yet, how old is he? Mystic my other big ears boy has ears slightly larger than Hu's.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you, Veggiegirl. I can only assume that Hu is at his full growth. One of his pectorals were damaged when we brought him home from the fish store, but aside from the process of repair, they aren't getting any longer.

Here's a pic I found online of the "Super" EE/Dumbo.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh that is what he must be!!! Thankyou Skyewillow, I hope Mystic is also a super EE/Dumbo he would look amazing if his ears got that big, they were both bred by the same company so you never know


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

You're welcome, I was having fun oogling all of the gorgeous super EE's in the process ;-)


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i honestly am one that believes that we should not 'hope' our big ear's pectoral fins get that big. :I it's just like with HMs. too much finnage is never a good thing. my own big ear's pectoral fins are all ripped up, probably because they were too big. x:


----------



## brookeandbubba (Feb 8, 2013)

do ees have trouble swiming??


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

brookeandbubba said:


> do ees have trouble swiming??


Mine doesn't seem to have any trouble getting around, but I would imagine that the super EE's would have some trouble lugging all that finnage around.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Hiccup doesn't. he gets around great. but, i think with extra finnage, any betta would be unhappy.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey there,

Berry is not as active as he used to be and his fins do appear to weigh him down a bit but he has the advantage that he is a HM plakat so the rest of his finnage does not add to his weight load. 

My other EE is only young and a super delta, he would look amazing with ears the same size as Berry's but it probably would make swimming a bit difficult..... it is sort of hard to tell if it would affect him negatively because he is super active and hypo now I can't really see large pectoral slowing him down but who knows.....

I don't think a over halfmoon super EE would be such a good idea though.... half my HM have trouble swimming without EE........


----------

